# Error installing via mfsBoot



## Ben (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi,

I tried to use the special edition of the mfsBoot-CD to have a ZFS-only FreeBSD system.

I downloaded the ISO twice and burned 2 CDs on different systems but I have the following error after I booted successfully into mfsBoot:


```
mfsboot# zfsinstall -d /dev/ad4 -t /cdrom/8.0p2-amd64-v2.tbz -p tank -s 1G
```

Result: 
	
	



```
Creating ZFS pool tank on ad4p3 ... mfsbsd root: ZFS: vdev failure, zpool=tank type=vdev.open_failed
```

Its a Maxtor 6L200M0 drive. I tried to use the onBoard SATA-Controller and a Promise Controller. Also I used another harddrive of the same type.

How can I fix this problem?

Thanks for any help!!

Regards,
Ben


----------



## volatilevoid (Feb 9, 2010)

Hmm, I don't know exactly how the zfsinstall script works, but I installed 8.0-RELEASE on a RAIDZ1 pool with the Fixit shell, available on the DVD.

There are excellent howtos explaining every step. See this page for further reference. I used this one, to be exact.


----------



## Ben (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the hint.

I want to set up a mirror but I saw there is another tutorial showing the way. Maybe this way it works or at least I can find out by the step by step way where is the problem.

Thanks, I will update here if it finally worked or if there are same problems.


----------



## Ben (Feb 9, 2010)

I installed FreeBSD 8.0 AMD64 by using one of the linked Wiki tutorials and it worked like a charm.

Thanks for this link.


----------

